# Flyfishin newbie needs advice?



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Glad to find this new forum! I've got a heck of alot more questions than knowledge about flyfishing and am hungry to learn. I inherited two fly rods and don't have a clue what reels to outfit them with. I want to start out kind of slow and not jump into the deep end just yet! One of the rods is an Orvis "Silver Label" mid flex 6.0 It says HLS . 9. 4&1/8 . 8 wt. line on it. The other is a Cabelas "Fish Eagle" Traditional, length 14' 9/10wt. What do I have here and what reels (affordable) should a beginner put on them. My primary target fish are still the big three. I'm also a little more than intrigued by the Guadalupe Rainbows. Any and all coachin will be greatly appreciated. I might even have some good conventional tackle to trade someone who just happens to have a reel or two laying around. Thanks, Guy


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

The Orvis rod should be an excellent one for inshore saltwater use. It is an 8wt, which is ideal for casting shrimp size flies in our coastal breezes. The 6.0 Mid-Flex is just Orvis's way of saying that the rod flexes throughout it's length and not just in the tip like some "fast" rods do. The mid-flex is definitely better for beginners, but it's a good rod for anyone. For a good, reasonably priced reel, you can match it with an Orvis Battenkill large arbor reel to fit the 8wt line.

I don't know what the other rod is, but if it's really 14 feet long, then it must be a "Spey casting" rod, which is designed for two-handed roll casting in salmon rivers. Although it may be possible to use something like this in the surf on a calm day, I'm not sure it would have much other practical use around here.

For the Guadalupe rainbows, a 4 or 5wt rod would be ideal. These are much lighter than either of the two rods you have. I'd suggest selling the Spey rod and buying a 4 or 5wt which would be great for the trout, or for smaller bass and any panfish.


----------



## Pescadorable (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Guy! 

For your 8 wt, several of the good reel manufacturers offer mid to entry level fly reels that would fit the bill. In the $150 range, you might consider a Ross Cimarron, Teton Tioga, Redington CD, or Sci Anglers System 2. I'd tend to stay away from super cheap (the first time you hook a sight casted red, you'll be willing to pay a lot more for a reel) or gadget reels (like the casettes or autowinds!) and stick with a good machined aluminum reel that you can switch from right to left hand retrieve (you won't know what you like until you try it!). Unless you plan on fishing offshore, you won't need a huge line capacity or super hefty drag. Reds (excluding bulls!) and specks put up good fights, but won't (usually!) make super long or fast bonefish-like runs. 

You might also think about getting 2 lines and, depending on your budget, an extra spool (I hate changing lines on the water!). A good floating line (rocket taper or other WF line; Scientific Anglers, Cortland, Rio) or a slow sinking line for the shallows and an intermediate to fast sink tip line to fish deeper waters like channels or the jetties. I would guess that an 8 wt line would be fine. Some people step up a weight with fast rods...you might ask someone at the store what they'd recommend with that rod. Standard 20 or 30# backing should do the trick. You can ask the shop you buy from or back on this board for setting up your gear.

If you shop around a bit, you might find a shop that will discount your line(s) if you buy a reel (The Fly Shop in Redding, CA used to give you a free line if you bought a Sage rod!). If you're in Houston, you can see, feel, and hear (some afficionados prefer the sound of one reel vs another!) some of the above reels at Fishing Tackle Unlimited/Cut Rate Tackle or Angler's Edge. Good internet sites include Hook and Hackle, The Fly Shop, and Westbank Anglers.

Like Bruce J said above, the 14 footer is a bit of an anomaly around here. I have a 12' 6 wt Sage for 2 hand casting, but I've not used it in saltwater. 

Good luck and tight loops! Hope to see you post some good results with your new gear!


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Guy, Orvis has a sale on the Large Arbor Battenkill through the end of January-buy a reel and get a free spool. They don't offer this deal on their Mid Arbor Battenkill, but it sells for around $120 VS $189 or so for the large Arbor and has a better drag system. Orvis is just around the corner from your aunt's house on Westheimer. If you go, ask for Marcus, or I can meet you there rather than your aunt's house when you plan to be over there.

I agree with BruceJ's assessment of the rods; I had the same 8wt Silver Label you have, and it casts well. I just sold a nice Fenwick 5wt at the gun show! Wish you had posted a day sooner.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*I really appreciate...........................*

all of the coaching! I'm probably going to take a vanload of conventional tackle to the swap meet / sale at Mike's on Tuesday. Maybe, just maybe, I'll get hooked up there! Anybody here going? Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Picked up another flyrod / reel*

at the swapmeet! Now, maybe I can trade that brand new 14 footer for a good reel for the Orvis! I'm slowly but surely getting there. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Hooked Up said:


> at the swapmeet! Now, maybe I can trade that brand new 14 footer for a good reel for the Orvis! I'm slowly but surely getting there. Tight lines, Guy


Guy, what did you pick up? Sell that 14' on eBay.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*It's a*

8' Martin 6/7 with a Martin 61 reel (line and leader). I traded for a reel I had nothing in. I figured if nothing else it will be a good practice rod? You ever heard of one? I'm not on Ebay, but my neighbor is. Maybe he'll list that Godzilla rod for me. What do you think it will bring? Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Large Arbor?*

Is this what y'all are talking about? Found it on Ebay. Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Hooked Up said:


> Is this what y'all are talking about? Found it on Ebay. Tight lines, Guy


That looks like the Orvis Battenkill. Dealer will give you a free spool throught the end of the month. What is the deal on eBay?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Too early to tell*

I was just trying to educate myself a little more. Man that's one fine looking reel! For the time being I'm a "trader", not a buyer. I need to find out what that vest and long rod are worth. Selling or trading them might get me there. I'm getting pretty excited about this flyfishing thing! Tight lines, Guy


Cope said:


> That looks like the Orvis Battenkill. Dealer will give you a free spool throught the end of the month. What is the deal on eBay?


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

I sent a reply about the rod, but I guess I didn't hit the enter key. That rod looks like about $90 but the 14' is NLA from Cabelas. Check their site for the value on the vest. eBay is probably the best place to sell the rod. you can get a shipping tube for cheap from a mail store.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Cope*

Judging by the website, both the flyfishing vest and longrod are no longer available through Cabellas. Neither have ever been used at all. How else might I find out what they are worth? If I have someone put them on Ebay I need a minimum price right? Thanks for your patience, Guy


Cope said:


> I sent a reply about the rod, but I guess I didn't hit the enter key. That rod looks like about $90 but the 14' is NLA from Cabelas. Check their site for the value on the vest. eBay is probably the best place to sell the rod. you can get a shipping tube for cheap from a mail store.


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Hooked Up said:


> Judging by the website, both the flyfishing vest and longrod are no longer available through Cabellas. Neither have ever been used at all. How else might I find out what they are worth? If I have someone put them on Ebay I need a minimum price right? Thanks for your patience, Guy


Call me when you get a chance and we can talk about it easier than posting back and forth. You might try using the classifieds here first.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

*Decision made!*

Thanks Cope! This is the ticket. Purty too! Tight lines, Guy


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

Hooked Up said:


> Thanks Cope! This is the ticket. Purty too! Tight lines, Guy


I forgot to mention that it has a centerline drag which is much smoother and has more range than the large arbor. And Orvis is on Westheimer near Tanglewilde.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Orvis is on the corner of Augusta and Westheimer, in the same strip center as Jason's Deli.


----------

